# Immigration Amendment Bill approved



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Referring to my previous post (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...-africa/70314-home-affairs-urgent-update.html), the Immigration Amendment Bill was approved in the National Assembly.

This will have far reaching consequences for foreign nationals wanting to emigrate to South Africa. 

At this stage many of the requirements seem to have remained the same, however, the process of applying for residency has been brought more in line with international standards.

More details to follow soon.

If there are any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

It is something I find absolutely stupefying!
Notwithstanding all sorts of unverifiable claims about returning skills, its obvious that there is still a great dearth of skills and experience, and that in some cases, it s flight is continueing.

Why then make it so incredibly difficult for Foreign skilled nationals to come and work in SA even on a contract basis.
Its self-defeating.

I once asked a friend who works in the NEC why they were being so picky on health Professionals and got a uncharacteristic blunt reply.

Health professionals from elsewhere in Africa tended to have lower academic standards and they could not vary the levels of acceptance and favour european Health professionals
.
I asked wether there would not then be an on the job training raising of levels as you were already starting at a known level.?

and he answered that in essence SA had very old doctors and very young doctors, the "middle" had mostly left.

For Skills transfer and mentoring to work you need the middle, the older ones are too busy, the younger ones dont know enough yet.

we then discussed the same problem in the middle to beginning senior management and he said the same applied except taht with the "glass ceiling" for white management, they would progress financially but not iro of the Corporate structure, white managers were digging themselves a fort in that they could not progress hierachaly, they would then protect their positions and mentor accordingly.

So! I said it makes perfect sense to do what happened after the second World war in SA and Australia, bring in lots of young, qualified immigrants who have no history, are more altruistic and spread the skills.

But that would change the white Demographic was the reply..
At that point I gave up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, there is no quick fix or even an ideal solution. With the high number of unemployment in South Africa, the pressure is on government and trade unions to secure jobs and better wages for its members (and voters), while business is asked to train unskilled workers at their own cost.

If we only look at the "immigration" side, however, requirements for South Africa are still far less strict then many other countries. We know this, because our company facilitate foreigners coming to SA, but also South Africans going out.

The problem, I agree, is the perceived narrow-mindedness of government. I say "perceived" as I do see that there are good ideas coming from government and the ruling party. But due to political pressures/agendas, there seems to be a fear that many ideas will not win votes in the next election (even though they might ensure long-term benefits).

But this is not different to many other countries and governments. Only recently have European governments been brave enough to make tough decisions at a great cost to popularity (referring here to reducing budget deficits).

Yes, it is frustrating to see that South Africa would benefit greatly from foreign expertise and investment, while the government is not seen as doing enough to promote this. But we are not so different to other countries, and just like other countries, political will is driven by votes not common sense.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Among provisions of the bill were:

* Established businesses would be encouraged to register with the Department of Home Affairs and would be able to get work permits allocated more quickly than entities not previously known to the government;

* Visitors in the country on visitor or tourist visas will no longer be allowed to apply to change their status without first going home. This would be to counter marriages of convenience and other fraudulent claims to permanent residence or the right to work in South Africa. This would not apply to people on student or businesses visas;


* People arriving at borders to apply for political asylum would be given five days and not 14 to get to a refugee centre to apply formally for asylum; and

* Penalties for repeat offenders against immigrated laws would be strengthened.

Another one is that anyone applying for a permit to work or live in the country would have to present their documents personally and would no longer be allowed to have agents or lawyers submit applications on their behalf. 

This last point is also very much in line with other countries. Immigration Agents will still be preparing applications and advising on the immigration legislation, however SUBMISSIONS at the South African embassies will need to be done in person.

Other countries are already requiring this when people apply for (travel) visas. 

We expect that soon biometric information will also be required, which will be one more reason why personal submissions will be required.

More information to follow...


----------

